# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: How can I edit or shange my posts??

## hcjilson

*Q. How can I edit or change my posts?* 

*A.* At the bottom of each post at the right hand side, there is a button which says "edit/delete"*( You may only edit your own posts)* Click on the button and you will be taken to your post which can be edited or deleted by you. You may also cut and paste from one of your posts to the other.This is very helpful if you find that you made a misstatement and want to clarify a point.

----------


## braheem24

Is it possible to 'Shange' the title? :hammer:

----------


## k12311997

> Is it possible to 'Shange' the title? :hammer:


Ok as funny as that is this is still an almost seven year old post.

----------


## braheem24

Maybe I'm following the elections too much Bush is 7 years old too, and they're all talking about 'Shange' :D

----------

